# Rocks & Sticks - ADA 45P



## Luís Cardoso (13 Feb 2018)

*Rocks & Sticks*

*Setup date*: 01-02-2018

*Tank*: ADA 45p

*Cabinet: *DIY

*Light*: Twinstar 450E

*Filtration*: Tetra EX600plus

*CO2: *Pressurizado com Difusor NEO Small

*Others:* Twinstar Nano

*Hardscape*: Frodo Stone, redmoor wood

*Substract*: Neo Soil

*Fertilization*: DYI

*Photos*

*1º Week*




07022018-_MG_3387-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



07022018-_MG_3383 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



07022018-_MG_3382 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

This setup was made during a morning with spare pieces i have at my house...

Regards

Luís Cardoso


----------



## Luís Cardoso (14 Feb 2018)

First Trimm



14022018-_MG_3397-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Madhav (18 Feb 2018)

Luís Cardoso said:


> First Trimm
> 
> 
> 
> 14022018-_MG_3397-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


Your intake hose is just on the edge of glass lily pipe, I am worried.


Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## flowerhorn (18 Feb 2018)

Beautiful tank. Meticulously scaped.


----------



## greedy (28 Feb 2018)

I like this tank very much.You need rasbora sp.espei here


----------



## CooKieS (28 Feb 2018)

A bit busy looking hardscape but nice plant selection, harlequins are too big for this tank too


----------



## Luís Cardoso (23 Apr 2018)

Update



Sem título by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 Apr 2018)

Been a while would like to see how it looks now


----------



## Luís Cardoso (23 Apr 2018)

Jayefc1 said:


> Been a while would like to see how it looks now


I have updated the post with the photo


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 Apr 2018)

Only just got it thanks looks amazing just got a ada 45p from tgm delivered on Saturday Can t wait to scape it


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 May 2018)

An update
Needs a big trimm
[
url=https://flic.kr/p/KnKCXE]

[/url]25052018-_MG_3522-Editar-2 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 May 2018)

I don't know Luis, I kinda' like the wild look


----------



## Luís Cardoso (28 Aug 2018)

Some update with photos...



IMG_3857-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_3862-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_3864-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_3865-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_3872-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_3873-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards,
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Nubias (28 Aug 2018)

Amazing work


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (28 Aug 2018)

Looks really good. Did you change the foreground hardscape from the first photo?
It looks to have more 'room' at the front now which looks better.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (28 Aug 2018)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Looks really good. Did you change the foreground hardscape from the first photo?
> It looks to have more 'room' at the front now which looks better.


The montecarlo take it. I had more wood since the first photo, but on the top.
Thank you


----------



## Ysiatis (31 Aug 2018)

Lovely wild tank !  Thank you for sharing and keeping it updated !


----------



## Grant Binnie (31 Aug 2018)

Great tank. Well done.


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (31 Aug 2018)

Love this tank. Are you dimming the twinstar at all?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (31 Aug 2018)

oscarlloydjohn said:


> Love this tank. Are you dimming the twinstar at all?



Thank you.
No its on full power 7h/day


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (24 Sep 2018)

Little update




IMG_4014 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_4019 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_4016 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_4015 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_4025 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Luís Cardoso (16 Oct 2018)

Final video


----------

